# replacement tubing for wingers.



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Where is the best place to find the black replacement tubing for your wingers?


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

McMaster-Carr
6100 Fulton Industrial Blvd.
Atlanta Ga. 30336-2852

Wish I had a phone number but I don't. We ordered 25ft about a year ago and it was cheap. Works Great on our home-made wingers. Hope this helps. Cam


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Dogs Afield


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you Walter
WE do stock black winger rubber for most wingers on the market or will cut 
it to your spects. also have it in 50 ft. continuous rolls.

Jerry Day


----------

